# Baby number 2



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi all my name is Hanna and I'm a Mummy to Scarlett born in Jan this year, i am in love with her more every minute of everyday but still yearn for other babies (due to the fact it took so long for her to come!) we are going back to clinic in Jan for a try for baby number 2 with icsi.However i need to lose weight before they want me to go back. My DH is 45 and i'm 33 so i can't waste any time just wanted to say hi as I'm going to be around getting support to lose weight and get fit for another pregnancy hopfully xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Hanna,
Good luck with everything for baby no2 its nice to know there is somewhere to come too when you need that support, its not quite as daunting when you know you can come on here and share it knowing someone is here listening to you.
BTW I love your little girls name!
ally xx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi hanna ! welcome !
We share the same great taste in babies names ! xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi hanna - why dont you come and join us on the thread 'Another Miracle', there are lots of us in the same position as you and we are a chatty lot.  Hello also janine & hello Stokey!!

Cath x


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi cath - I am dying of suspense for you - when you going to test ??


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

sorry not been back online will catch up tomorrow and explain lol xxxxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Ally thank you for the comment on Scarletts name we love it too, it is nice to know there is other mad people about lol hope to catch up with you all xxxx

Hi cath i will come and find out where you all are and say hi thank you xxxxx

janinec great name yes both have great taste i'm so happy we chose the name. thanks

I'm trying to loose weight but  i can't get started! help


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Hanna - just wanted to wish you lost of luck with your icsi. I am going again in april/may when my first icsi baby will be 2 - hope to keep you company xx


----------

